# S7-Steuerung soll E-Mails versenden



## cboerm (13 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe wieder mal eine weitere Frage.

Kann eine S7-Steuerung kritische Systemzustände aufzeichnen und mich per e-Mail benachtichtigen? Welche Vorraussetzungen (Hardware) müssen erfüllt werden?

Ich meine nicht Smart Services von WinCC.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
cboerm


----------



## pylades (13 Juni 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe wieder mal eine weitere Frage.
> 
> ...



S7-300: CP343-1 Advanced
S7-400: CP443-1 Advanced



> E-Mails;
> Versenden von E-Mails mit Authentifizierung direkt aus dem  Anwenderprogramm. Die E-Mail Client-Funktion ermöglicht Alarmierung eines  Anwenders direkt aus dem Steuerungsprogramm


Pylades


----------



## cboerm (13 Juni 2010)

Kann man das so einstellen bei den CPs?


----------



## pylades (13 Juni 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Kann man das so einstellen bei den CPs?



Das musst Du schon alles schön selber programmieren 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24845107

Pylades


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Juni 2010)

pylades schrieb:


> Das musst Du schon alles schön selber programmieren
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24845107



Mann kann aber auch einen IT-CP verwenden, mit dem sich eine Email-Verbindung parametrieren lässt. Also weniger programmieren sondern eher parametrieren, dafür ist der IT-CP aber auch für diese Funktionalität unverschämt teuer.

Alternativ dazu kann man jede/n CPU/CP verwenden, mit dem man eine TCP-Verbindung vom Programm aus auf- und abbauen kann. Also es geht auch mit einer PN-CPU unter Verwendung der entsprechenden T-Bausteine. Dann müssen aber die Email-Protokolle wie POP3 und SMTP zu Fuß in der SPS ausprogrammiert werden.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Juni 2010)

Oder schau dir mal unser Alarm Modem an... damit geht es auch...


----------



## cboerm (14 Juni 2010)

Zur Verfügung habe ich im Moment folgende CPs:

   CP 443-1  Bestellnummer:6GK7 443-1EX11-0XE0    Firmware v1.1


  [FONT=&quot]CP 343-1 PN    Bestellnummer:6GK7 343-1HX00-0XE0    Firmware v1.0[/FONT]


Geht das auch damit?


Gruß
cboerm


----------



## Matze001 (14 Juni 2010)

Wago Topass 

Das werfe ich einfach mal so in den Raum.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Bender25 (14 Juni 2010)

werf auch was in Raum...

Vipa Teleservice Modul

Auszug:

Alarmierung über SMS, Email >> einfach Konfiguartion via webbrowser


----------



## cboerm (14 Juni 2010)

Ich habe nochmal bei uns nach geschaut.  Ich hätte auch noch folgende CPU zur Verfügung:

CPU315F-2PN/DP

Geht das damit einfacher oder muss man da auch alles programmieren?[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## cboerm (25 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine CP343-1 Advanced eingesetzt. 

Ich habe die Anleitung/Handbuch von Siemens gelesen.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24845107&caller=view

Ich werde aus dem Handbuch aber irgendwie nicht schlau. 

Kann mir von euch jemand einen Ansatz geben? Wie ich E-Mails versenden kann?


Mit freundlichem Gruß
cboerm


----------



## alfi2 (25 Juni 2010)

Im Buch "Industrial Ethernet in der Automatisierungstechnik" von Siemens *ISBN 978-3-89578-277-0* gibt es dazu eine Beschreibung mit Programmbeispiel und Test.

mfg
alf


----------



## Ludewig (25 Juni 2010)

Wie of bei Siemens mussten Drittanbieter die Lücken füllen. Die  z.T. oben schon genannten Produkte sind in der Anwendung sicherlich günstiger.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 Juni 2010)

Und ich erwähne nochmal unser Alarm Modem...

Die Devise lautet hier Parametrieren statt Programmieren...

Du wählst einfach deine Operanden aus, die überwacht werden sollen, legst die Fehlermeldung, die bei einem bestimmten Ereignis kommen soll, fest und den/die Empfänger dieser Fehlermeldung... Außerdem hast du damit die Möglichkeit einer Alarmkaskade, d.h. es werden solange Meldungen verschickt (auch an verschiedene Empfänger) bis sie quittiert wird. Sicherer geht es schon fast garnicht. ;-)

Meld dich doch einfach bei mir...

vertrieb@deltalogic.de

Gruß Sven


----------



## cboerm (25 Juni 2010)

@Sven Rothenpieler.
Das Alarmmodem ist eine sehr gute Option, nur leider etwas teuer wie ich aus der Homepage sehen kann. Oder kannst du mir eine günstigere Variante anbieten?


----------



## tobias (25 Juni 2010)

*may be ...*

Hallo
Eine These zum eMail-Versand mal generell in den Raum geworfen: Das scheint grundsätzlich ohne (angemeldeten) Mailserver im Netzwerk nicht mehr zu gehen
Ich baue da schon 'jahrzehnte' mit stetig wechselndem Erfolg dran rum - zumindest die 'Freemail-Provider' lehnen aber alle 'wild versandten' Mails kategorisch ab. Früher ging es - und selbst bei Tonline, wo früher in DSL-Flatrates eMails eigentlich problemlos durchgingen da mit dem Einloggender Sicherheitscheck bereits bestanden war, hakt das zunehmend.
Auch 'special Tools' wie Supermodems, Tixis etc. - die jahrelang irgendwie funzten, maulen heute plötzlich rum. Ganz abgesehen mal von Selbstbauten - nur sind diese frei kongurierbar und man bekommt es irgendwie dann meist hin. 
Mit den CP's (eg. 343-IT | Advanced & 243-IT) komme ich bei mir 'freiflatternd' auch nirgends mehr raus. Was ehemals kein Problem war, SPS im Gartenhaus und mailen, versagt ohne (Selbstbau)-Relais mittlerweile zumeist komplett. Habe da schon Diverses ausprobiert - finde aber (selbst wenn es dann irgendwie geht) letztendlich nie den wahren Grund woran das dann woanders wieder klemmt. Ist eine wohl umfangreiche Materie - fürn DIL/NET gibts da ein Beispiel zu (war glaube ich open Source), das über die Jahre immer mal wieder von Hand entsprechend modifiziert seit 2000 bei mir funzt. Allerdings auch der einzige Weg wo letztendlich dann doch ab und zu mal was ankommt - jedenfalls in meiner Sammlung

tobias


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2010)

tobias schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eine These zum eMail-Versand mal generell in den Raum geworfen: Das scheint grundsätzlich ohne (angemeldeten) Mailserver im Netzwerk nicht mehr zu gehen




Was meinst du mit "angemeldeter Mailserver"?
Vor einigen/vielen Jahren konnte man Emails noch direkt beim Mailserver des Empfängers einwerfen. Das geht aber keinem mir bekannten mehr, weil die Mailserver nur noch Mails von bekannten anderen Servern annehmen. Ob da schon eine statische IP-Adresse reicht, oder ob die Mailserver mit Whitelists arbeiten ist mir nicht bekannt. Mit einer dynamischen IP lässt sich aber nichts mehr machen.

Die Freemail-Mailserver verlangen alle eine Authentifizierung um Emails zu versenden. Der IT-CP kann das anscheinend nicht, bei dem 343-1 Advanced sind zumindest Authentifizierungsmethoden in der Dokumentation vermerkt (plain, login, cram-md5, digest-md5). Aber wie man dieses Login einrichtet habe ich im Handbuch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 Juni 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> @Sven Rothenpieler.
> Das Alarmmodem ist eine sehr gute Option, nur leider etwas teuer wie ich aus der Homepage sehen kann. Oder kannst du mir eine günstigere Variante anbieten?



Also ich nehme an für die Anlage, für die du es benutzen willst hat ein bisschen mehr gekostet. ;-) Was meinst du denn mit "teuer"? Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben? :-D Wo liegt deine preisliche Vorstellung?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juni 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Das Alarmmodem ist eine sehr gute Option, nur leider etwas teuer wie ich aus der Homepage sehen kann. Oder kannst du mir eine günstigere Variante anbieten?



Hallo,

ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das der Wunsch besteht, das 
mit einer 343-1 zuerledigen, weil die ins System passt oder 
am Lager liegt.

Aber teuerer als eine _CP343-1 Advanced_ ist das Alarmmodem
m. W. nicht


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber teuerer als eine _CP343-1 Advanced_ ist das Alarmmodem
> m. W. nicht



Hab grad mal gegooglet und was ich so gefunden hab, da geht die CP343-1 Advanced ab 650 € los...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juni 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Hab grad mal gegooglet und was ich so gefunden hab, da geht die CP343-1 Advanced ab 650 € los...



Da fehlt eine 1. Die kostet ca 1600,00 Listenpreis. Für ca. 600,00 ist die 343-1 lean und für ca 1100,- die CP343-1 erhältlich. Die Advanced kostet noch einmal Aufschlag.


----------



## cboerm (26 Juni 2010)

@Sven Rothenpieler:
Ich lass mir das mit dem Alarmmodem nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Das ist wirkliche eine super Sache. Wenn ich mich entschieden habe dann melde ich mich bei dir!

@Gerhard Bäurle:
Du hast du Recht, die CP343-1 Advanced lag gerade bei uns so herum.

Das Siemens den E-Mail Verkehr noch nicht integiert hat ist mir schleierhaft. Ich meine nun nicht umständlich programmieren und viele Einstellungen vornehmen. Es sollte doch so machbar sein, dass man die E-Mail Kommunikation so einstellt, wie bspw. bei Outlook. Zusätzlich noch eine Liste mit kritischen Systemzuständen und jeder wäre zufrieden.

Gruß 
cboerm


----------



## tobias (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo Thomas,


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "angemeldeter Mailserver"?
> Vor einigen/vielen Jahren konnte man Emails noch direkt beim Mailserver des Empfängers einwerfen. Das geht aber keinem mir bekannten mehr, weil die Mailserver nur noch Mails von bekannten anderen Servern annehmen. Ob da schon eine statische IP-Adresse reicht, oder ob die Mailserver mit Whitelists arbeiten ist mir nicht bekannt. Mit einer dynamischen IP lässt sich aber nichts mehr machen.


genau das ! Meiner Kenntnis nach (auf Anfrage bei einigen Providern) sind nominell Whitelist-Eintrag und DNS-Eintrag des Mailservers verlangt 
Somit geht dynamanische IP nie - Dyndns_etc.orgs werden auch nicht 'geroutet'.

 Komischerweise allerdings - und das ging jahrelang mit einem Conrad-uralt-ISDN Webserver genauso - funktioniert der 'direkte Einwurf' via Dyndns.org in meinen eigenen 'Mailserver' (erweiterte NAS-Festplatte mit Linux) zeitweise dann doch wieder. So ein Gerät gibts auch fertig (mir fällt gerade die Type nicht ein - 'Claas' oder phonetisch ähnlich) - und die 'Red Post' Linux Bilderrahmen können das auch. Das nur, weil es irgendwie schon gehen muss und man auch Zugriff auf die Mail- oder SNTP-Ports da wohl doch über dyndns routen kann wenn man die send/fetchmail Konfig raushätte  





Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Freemail-Mailserver verlangen alle eine Authentifizierung um Emails zu versenden. Der IT-CP kann das anscheinend nicht, bei dem 343-1 Advanced sind zumindest Authentifizierungsmethoden in der Dokumentation vermerkt (plain, login, cram-md5, digest-md5). Aber wie man dieses Login einrichtet habe ich im Handbuch nicht gefunden.


 
Ich bekam es mit den T-Online-Mailservern mal hin - die Strickanleitung der Auth. dazu ist wie gesagt irgendwo open source zu finden. Bei web, gmx oder 1*1 ging es schon immer eigentlich nicht.


----------



## cboerm (1 Juli 2010)

Was sollte man den für eine Mail-Server eurer Meinung nach nehmen? Ich wollte gerne Google Mail oder ähnliches verwenden.

Kann man das irgendwie einrichten?

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## cboerm (2 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun erst einmal "Jana Server" besorgt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich damit umgehen muss bzw. was ich dort alles einstellen muss, damit die S7 den Server über eine E-Mail Verbindung erreicht.

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 Juli 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Was sollte man den für eine Mail-Server eurer Meinung nach nehmen? Ich wollte gerne Google Mail oder ähnliches verwenden.



Die Standard Server wie freenet, gmx, web.de, ... funktionieren mit dem Alarm Modem.



cboerm schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwie einrichten?



Joah... schon. ;-)


----------



## cboerm (5 Juli 2010)

Das Alarm Modem ist eine gute Sache, leider darf ich das Modem nicht benutzen. Es soll erstmal ohne gehen.

Wie muss ich die Verbindung einrichten? Was muss ich bei Jana Server alles einstellen?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 Juli 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Das Alarm Modem ist eine gute Sache, leider darf ich das Modem nicht benutzen. Es soll erstmal ohne gehen.
> 
> Wie muss ich die Verbindung einrichten? Was muss ich bei Jana Server alles einstellen?



Jana Server kenne ich nicht... aber mal rein interesseshalber... wieso darfst du das Alarm Modem nicht benutzen?


----------



## cboerm (5 Juli 2010)

Das Alarm Modem passt nicht mehr im Budget momentan auch wenn es nur 500€ kostet. 
Das Modem soll später angeschafft werden und solange soll es die Programmierungslösung geben.

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Juli 2010)

Willst du unbedingt den Jana-Server nehmen? Für kommerzielle Anwendung ist der nämlich auch nicht kostenlos.

Ich habe das irgendwann mal mit dem hMailServer getestet:

http://www.hmailserver.com/

Hier gibt es eine einfache FAQ welche Einstellungen für ein einfaches SMTP-Relay vorzunehmen sind:

http://www.msxfaq.de/tools/hmailserver.htm

Nach dem Tätigen der Einstellungen, testweise mal über telnet auf localhost/Port 25 einloggen, und das SMTP-Beispiel z.B. von Wikipedia

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Mail_Transfer_Protocol

eintippen.

Funktioniert wunderbar.
Mit dem CP sollte das auch zusammenspielen.


----------



## cboerm (6 Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht am Laufen. Die CP möchte keine Testmail versenden. Was mache ich falsch?

Habe mal ein paar Scrennshots gemacht.


----------



## tobias (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo


> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht am Laufen. *Die CP möchte keine Testmail versenden.* Was mache ich falsch?


Frage ist: Ob die CP/CPU wirklich die Mail nicht 'raushaut'
wirklich weiterhelfen kann ich da auch nicht - da es wie gesagt bei mir auch zumeist hakt. Und das seit Jahren ^^-1
Zum Test - dass der/die (IT)CP's letztendlich bei gelungener Konfig _doch_ die Mails raussenden - benutze(te) ich auf dem PC oft den http://www.lanmailserver.de/ (von Mirko Boer). Das Teil gibts glaube ich 30 Tage lizenzfrei (war jedenfalls so). 
Den im Win20.000-PC installiert - und im selben Subnetzsegment zu den CPU's vorausgesetzt) kommt jeweilige 'Test' mail auch im PC an. 
Also:
CP/CPU: 192.168.1.37
sendet bei pos. Flanke an A0.7 den Satz: xxx°C am Kessel um yyy Uhr (xxx= ausgelesener Tempwert über Analogportkarte / yyy= Zeitstempel aus CPU Systemuhr)
an den Lanmail-PC: 192.168.1.100
Soweit geht es bei mir immer - die Mail liegt dann im 'Postkasten' des Lanmail.
Danach ist Essig - übrigens auch mit den (org. Tixi) Alarmmodems 
Liegt (bei mir) eben daran, dass unbekannte Versender anti_ex_spamt werden - siehe Forum 'Alarmmodems', wo dieses als auch notwendig klassifiziert wird.


----------



## cboerm (6 Juli 2010)

Mein Problem hat sich so eben gelöst. 

Ich habe LANMailServer benutzt und es funktioniert. Der Fehler lag daran, dass die CP zu alt ist und keine Authentifizierung unterstüzt. Die GX 30 hat erst eine Authentifizierung. Ich benutze aber eine GX21. 

E-Mail läuft nun soweit erst. Muss nur noch dafür sorgen das Sinnvolle Informationen übermittelt werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## tobias (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo choerm,


> Der Fehler lag daran, dass die CP zu alt ist und keine Authentifizierung unterstüzt. Die GX 30 hat erst eine Authentifizierung. Ich benutze aber eine GX21.


so ganz nebenbei hat sich mit deiner hier offerierten Erkenntnis nun auch mein Problem gelöst - nie zu wissen warum es früher immer und dann später hin- und wieder mal, ging
Ich hatte nämlich von Anfang an nur auf die GX20-er Versionen gebaut - bei der S7-200 gibts garnichts anderes und selbst die 'neuesten' S7-300er CPU's ohne PN lassen bei mir vom FW-Stand keinen Anschluss höherer Baugruppen zu. Insofern nahm ich (zu Testzwecken) immer die Delphi Kombination (D5) mit den Indy-Komponenten - worauf eben wohl auch der LanMailServer beruht.
Faszinierend dabei, dass sowohl andere embeddeds (u.a. bspw. er Router) mit denen problemlos kommunuzierte - hingegen (fast) alles andere/neuere kläglich versagte. 
Habe es eben mit einem GX30 probiert - zweifelsohne richtig, damit geht dann auch das einloggen in andere Mailserver. Werde auf der Basis nun mal probieren auch wieder bei Zonline reinzukommen - also das Postfach direkt zu 'öffnen'. 
Damit hat sich das nun aufgeklärt - auch der Grund warum es 'wonders' anscheinend ging. Wer mit den neuen Baugruppen ausschliesslich nur hantiert kennt vielleicht den plötzchen 'Systemwechsel' nicht - wäre mir auch nicht aufgefallen wenn es nicht seit zig Jahren gelaufen wäre, bis es auf einmal kaum noch ging
Merci und Gruss
tobias


----------



## wl113 (16 Januar 2012)

Hi also bei mir funktioniert die Testmail... leider bekomme ich es aber programmtechnisch nicht auf die Reihe... 
ich habe einen DB angelegt und den FC5 AG_Send Baustein .... leider wird keinekeine E-mail automatisch vom Programm versendet 

Ich bin nach dieser ANleitung http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24845107 vorgegangen.
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben?
Also Parrameter wie LADDR hab ich natürlich angepasst aber irgendwie klappts nicht...


----------

